# Morning References



## OutsideCreativ (Aug 16, 2013)

I took and passed the exam in April, Civil Breadth, Transportation Depth

As I recall, I utilized the following to get ready for the morning section:

CERM 12 &amp; CERM 13

I utilized Michael Lindburg’s Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam as my main resource. There were some major source changes between 12 and 13 but I found that most instances where I was referencing a table to gather a number were from my more specialized source books. I believe the only additional section to the CERM 13 was a part about Painting Highway Bridges—so if you’re not taking the Transportation depth section of the PE exam, I wouldn’t worry about it.

I started studying with the CERM 12, which I purchased in Fall 2012—when I had good intentions to study all winter. I did study on and off, but ended up taking a review course in which the CERM 13 was included as a course material. I found this to be an excellent reference and am happy to have it in my professional library. Online, you can print a copy of the index—not having to flip through a 4” thick book saves more time than you can imagine.

Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual (CEPP13)

PE Civil: Transportation Sample Questions and Solutions (NCEES)

Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (CEQR7)

Civil PE Sample Examination (CE SX4)

I reviewed the rest of them here:

http://www.raggerreviews.com/pe-exam/pe-exam-prep/


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 17, 2013)

It seems to me, that once one obtains CERM Edition n, they no longer need n-1.


----------



## OutsideCreativ (Aug 17, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> It seems to me, that once one obtains CERM Edition n, they no longer need n-1.






Agreed... they probably don't need n+1 either... nothing changes enough to make it worth it. I got CERM 12 to study... then later enrolled in a review course, which, unbeknownst to me included CERM 13. Believe me... I tried to not take CERM 13 and get some money back from the course (it didn't say anything about materials on the website I signed up on)... they offered to give me $60 for it... so I just kept it and studied from it instead.


----------



## John QPE (Aug 19, 2013)

I have CERM 10, and I just really don't think it is worth purchasing 13


----------



## thechosenone (Oct 15, 2013)

Books edition makes a very minimum impact.......Engineering formulas and concept has not changed in centuries so no matter what book edition you use the principles of engineering are the same......


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 15, 2013)

thechosenone said:


> Books edition makes a very minimum impact.......Engineering formulas and concept has not changed in centuries so no matter what book edition you use the principles of engineering are the same......






This might be true for Geo and Water but not so much for Trans, Cons and Struct that rely on current codes which are being updated all the time. While I think most of us would still be able to pass just fine with older editions, I still think it's good practice to acquire the latest editions of your references.


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Nov 6, 2013)

thechosenone said:


> Books edition makes a very minimum impact.......Engineering formulas and concept has not changed in centuries so no matter what book edition you use the principles of engineering are the same......




Not only are codes changing, but the test itself has changed over the years as well. When I began studying there was no 'construction' section, and I was planning on using CERM 7 (which didn't have a construction section). But once I found out there was a construction section, I decided to buy the CERM 11, which was the most recent edition at that time.


----------

